#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  copy and paste in one-go instead of performing 20 times copy & paste?

## cyli2423

I have 20 tabs in an excel spreadsheet.  The format of each tab is the same.  Now, I need to copy content from 20 tabs (with same format) from excel to powerpoint.  Then, there will be 20 pages in powerpoint.  What function can I use to copy and paste in one-go instead of performing 20 times copy & paste?

----------


## NickyC

Hi
try this macro 
set ExportRange to the range of cells to copy from each sheet (where I have A1:B5)
you will need to have the microsoft powerpoint 14 object library checked under tools > references for this to work




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

